# Jessem Rout-R LIft



## Papa's Workshop (Jan 4, 2008)

I have purchased a new Jessem Rout-R lift FX for a router table I am building, but I am new at this part of router work.

Does anyone know if this lift will work with a Bosch 1619 router? The manual lists the Bosch 1617 and 1618, but not the 1619.

Papa George


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Papa George,
Here is a sort of answer. I know that this lift is built for routers thata a 3 1/2 inchs in diameter. The phone number for JessEm is 1-866-272-7492. 
Bud


----------



## Papa's Workshop (Jan 4, 2008)

*JessEm Rout-R-Lift*



Papa's Workshop said:


> I have purchased a new Jessem Rout-R lift FX for a router table I am building, but I am new at this part of router work.
> 
> Does anyone know if this lift will work with a Bosch 1619 router? The manual lists the Bosch 1617 and 1618, but not the 1619.
> 
> Papa George


For future JessEm lift users (and TRAP): I have been in touch with JessEm, and discovered that their Rout-R-Lift FX is built for 2 1/4 hp routers, and will NOT fit the Bosch 1619. I need to swap the FX model for the "regular" ROUT-R-lift, which costs about $70 CDN more and which fits the Bosch 1619. So I have arranged with the store where I bought the FX to make a swap.

Thanks to Trap for your info - I will install the lift when I get it home (in 2 weeks) and post an update.

BTW: their Master-Lift is designed specifically for the big Porter-Cable router.


----------

